# What city/town would you want to live in?



## Darkmatter (May 19, 2017)

It could be someone that you're actually going to do or something you'd love to do, you can explain what city/town you'd want to live in and why.

I'll start with mine:

Of all the places that I would love to live in, it would have to be Seattle (the second option would be Paris, but both of them share my reasoning). First reason is that it's a city that has quite a lot of rich history that had an enormous impact in the world (Amazon, Microsoft, Music, Museum of Flights, and many more). The second reason is that I do have family members living there (my grandparents, which are my mother's father and step-mother; and my Uncle), so it's really neat to at least talk to them. Last but not least, I've really do love the environment (both social and nature). While Florida (where I'm currently living at) does have a nice natural environment, it's humid as fuck there (and it gets worse in the Summer).
There are other reasons why I'd like to go to Seattle, but those are my main reasons.

Discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 19, 2017)

My dream place to live has always consisted of two factors: the place has to be a big city, I hate small towns because all I've ever lived in are small towns and they're incredibly boring. Big cities are fun and there's always something to do. The second factor is that it has to be near a beach or the ocean. I love being sea side and while I've never been to a beach before, I like to swim and I like going out on the lake so I have no reason to believe I won't like being near the ocean. With that being said my first pick doesn't fit both criteria but it's an exception:

1. Toronto, Canada - my boyfriend lives there, and by the way he talks about it, it's somewhere that would be really nice to live. Toronto is a big city, incredibly diverse with lots of different people, a lot of entertainment for all ages, so many different restaurants, cafe's, shopping centers, Honestly, it's become a dream city of mine. Also, while it might not be on the beach, it's definitely on the four lakes so in a way it still fits both categories.

2. Barcelona, Spain - I'm a Real Madrid fan but I can't deny that Barcelona is beautiful. I've always wanted to live in Spain, although I've never actually been so that might change once I do actually see it for myself but for the sake of my dreams and aspirations let's say Spain is everything I thought it would be. Great climate, beautiful scenery, entertainment, food, attractions, diversity, and it's a coastal city so I can wake up and go to the beach whenever I'd like and then catch a footy game later that day while chowing down on ceviche at the local restaurant.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 20, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> 2. Barcelona, Spain - I'm a Real Madrid fan but I can't deny that Barcelona is beautiful. I've always wanted to live in Spain, although I've never actually been so that might change once I do actually see it for myself but for the sake of my dreams and aspirations let's say Spain is everything I thought it would be. Great climate, beautiful scenery, entertainment, food, attractions, diversity, and it's a coastal city so I can wake up and go to the beach whenever I'd like and then catch a footy game later that day while chowing down on ceviche at the local restaurant.



I don't blame you there. I've been to Spain once (although not in Barcelona; been to Ceuta, Granada, and Sevilla), and man it's been a blast. Historical sites & Attractions, great weather.


----------



## savior2005 (May 20, 2017)

somewhere where there isnt soo much blatant racism and little crime.


----------



## Samehada (May 25, 2017)

West coast. Ideally Oregon or Washington. Cannot get enough of the cool weather and mountains.


----------



## Esdese (May 25, 2017)

I live in mah dream city already


----------



## savior2005 (May 26, 2017)

somewhere in the USA where there isn't too much racism and hate. anyone got any ideas of cities like those?


----------



## Darkmatter (May 26, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> somewhere in the USA where there isn't too much racism and hate. anyone got any ideas of cities like those?



Well, the only country that I can think of would be Iceland. Then again, it's the most peaceful country in the world, not the least racist or hatred.

But the best bet would be living in smaller towns.


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> somewhere in the USA where there isn't too much racism and hate. anyone got any ideas of cities like those?



Those don't exist in America. Thanks for trying though!

Reality, maybe Hawaii? I hear any anger over there is mostly economical or environmental rather than social or political. Just what I hear, though.


----------



## Gin (May 26, 2017)

copenhagen - everything there was pmuch perfect, i feel like it'd be like living in a disney movie or smth
san diego - fav city in murika, just fell in love with it and i can't even give an especially good reason why

shout out to austin, tx where i lived for years before relocating, amazing place but wew lad the 110 degree days get to u after a while


----------



## Eros (May 26, 2017)

1. Lucerne, Switzerland: Located about 52 kilometers from Zurich, Lucerne is a small city in central Switzerland. I would commute by train to Zurich for work, most likely, by train, and live in this picturesque city. I am not one for large cities, so it would be perfect for me, and the beauty of Lake Lucerne and the mountains of the region offer a perfect backdrop. 

2. Paris: It's much larger, but it's a cultural center and offers much more in the way of entertainment. Add to that, the fact that you can go shopping on Champs de Elysee, and it's like a dream come true.


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> 1. Lucerne, Switzerland: Located about 52 kilometers from Zurich, Lucerne is a small city in central Switzerland. I would commute by train to Zurich for work, most likely, by train, and live in this picturesque city. I am not one for large cities, so it would be perfect for me, and the beauty of Lake Lucerne and the mountains of the region offer a perfect backdrop.
> 
> 2. Paris: It's much larger, but it's a cultural center and offers much more in the way of entertainment. Add to that, the fact that you can go shopping on Champs de Elysee, and it's like a dream come true.



I was fortunate enough to visit Lucerne, Switzerland. That place was beautiful and great people. I would kill to live there.


----------



## Eros (May 26, 2017)

Samehada said:


> I was fortunate enough to visit Lucerne, Switzerland. That place was beautiful and great people. I would kill to live there.


People often think of living in one of the big cities in Europe. I like the idea of a quieter life in a smaller city. It sounds like my instincts are spot on about Lucerne.


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> People often think of living in one of the big cities in Europe. I like the idea of a quieter life in a smaller city. It sounds like my instincts are spot on about Lucerne.



The only issue was how ridiculous the prices were there, as a tourist. But man, is it gorgeous in spring when all their city flowers bloom. It is small, but feels big. Almost like you are living in the city but when you look around, its mostly small cottages and mountains.


----------



## Eros (May 26, 2017)

Samehada said:


> The only issue was how ridiculous the prices were there, as a tourist. But man, is it gorgeous in spring when all their city flowers bloom. It is small, but feels big. Almost like you are living in the city but when you look around, its mostly small cottages and mountains.


Switzerland has a high cost of living. There's no doubt about it. However, if one can manage it, it is definitely one of the best places on Earth to live.


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> Switzerland has a high cost of living. There's no doubt about it. However, if one can manage it, it is definitely one of the best places on Earth to live.


Best three days of my life. You use a mountain trolley to get around to places on the peaks. A MOUNTAIN TROLLEY. Want to eat food? Trolley up. Want to exercise? Trolley up. Want to shop? Trolley up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent9149 (May 27, 2017)

In Brookyln by the Atlantic Barclays Center.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 30, 2017)

I would love to live by the sea. There is something soothing about it that I love. I also like quiet. Sadly it isn't as easy since I need to live at a place where I can work too, and my job is not anywhere near a sea. But maybe in the future.

I don't need much either. I could live anywhere but I'd rather live in a calm place.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 5, 2017)

I haven't given too much thought to a specific town/city. I just know I'd want to live in the Northeast US. At least as far east as Michigan. Reason for that being: I want to live somewhere less religious, less conservative. I want to live somewhere that still has four seasons. This whole summer taking up the vast majority of the year and winters being reduced to nothing is not something I can take anymore.

I do like living in a medium town on the outskirts of a major city. That's where I've spent the vast majority of my life. The town I live in right now is too small. We only have a couple of major grocery stores and they're all on the other side of town (I can't drive). So it's very hard to get what I need right now.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 12, 2017)

I've always thought that Sydney, Australia looks really pretty. If I had to live anywhere else and could where to live, I think it would be there.


----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 12, 2017)

Somewhere quiet, kind of like where I live now, except not in New York.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2017)

London


----------



## John Wick (Jun 27, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> London


It's not that fucking great. 

I'm moving there in a few months to make it easier for my girlfriend to get to work I hate it tbh.


----------



## MO (Jun 27, 2017)

Toronto.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> It's not that fucking great.
> 
> I'm moving there in a few months to make it easier for my girlfriend to get to work I hate it tbh.


I have my reasons (museums)


----------



## John Wick (Jun 30, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> I have my reasons (museums)


Which one?


----------



## MO (Jun 30, 2017)

I would also like to go to london. not to live but to visit would be nice.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2017)

Toronto
London
Sydney

Already live in New York


----------



## Stringer (Jun 30, 2017)

chicago and singapore

gotta stop fantasizing about this and actually make it happen


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 1, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Which one?


All of em


----------



## John Wick (Jul 3, 2017)

I want to live in LA specifically in the Hollywood hills so I can look down on you peasants while twirling some cognac I glass puffing a cigar while twirling my moustache.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm going to live in New York City or Los Angeles one day, that's without a doubt.

However, I wanted to live in either city in a nice part in my 20s (my age now). I'm sure I could do it provided I do my research and find a roomate or two to live with especially at this point but financially it would be stupid, and it doesn't really align with what I'm doing currently.  I hate the fact that I'm about to hit my mid 20s without living in these locations in my youth but you know that doesn't stop me from making periodic stops here every now and then to explore and have the time of my life there.

I am stationed in Germany now, but when I'm on vacation again in the US, I'm going to visit LA definitely. I haven't been to California since I moved out when I was 4. It's my birth state, so I have always felt a connection there even though I wasn't 'raised' in the state my whole childhood.

I've been to NYC and man, it's amazing. I've been to Florence Italy, Berlin Germany, but nah man..NYC is amazing probably the best city in this world. So much stuff to do there, it's so diverse, there's a gym like on every corner, there's clubs everywhere, different scenes, different view points, so much history, so much food (god the pizza), just man. I love the atmosphere.

Time Square,
Brooklyn Bridge,
Top of the Rock Observatory
Central Park during the Spring/Summer

it's just amazing

If I were to have kids, I would want them to be seasoned in NYC growing up around so much diversity, history, etc. Not grow up in some suburban areas like I did. Yeah, they were diverse but they were fucking boring. 

I was with my GF there, and I didn't even KNOW Cony Island was widely Russian. We were walking and she kept saying "These people are speaking Russian...", then we got to one area (the non-tourist part) and there were literally billboards that had the Rusian language on there. I guess when the Soviet Union collapsed a lot of people from Russia migrated to NYC in that area. So there were people within a certain part that only spoke Russian, yet they integrated nicely within the city. That kind of stuff just interest me.

The people who live there all have some kind of story that ties them there, and that's what compels me to live there one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (Jul 4, 2017)

Idk yet.


On an unrelated note. Does anyone know what city in the world, has the largest percentage of under age hookers?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 10, 2017)

Umm. I hope to live somewhere outside of the effing cornfield I seem to be trapped in right about now. West coast is the best coast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asriel (Jul 14, 2017)

After having been there,  I'd love to live in downtown Tokyo, namely Ikebukuro ofc.

I mean, why wouldn't I love being able to buy pork buns in every corner store for narry 100 yen? 

Otaku culture is besides the point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 26, 2017)

I've always dream of living in Rome but now I heard Italy is full of immigrants. Singapore is also nice, I've work there for about 2 years.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 26, 2017)

Tokyo

Or just Japan period andae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 26, 2017)

Ur


----------



## Brian (Jul 26, 2017)

san francisco or vancouver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't know. I've always had my eyes set on somewhere in D.C., San Francisco for its enormous gay community, and New York. The latter two could possibly be good for my aspiring animation career but the former is for all the Illuminati shit that I want to see.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 26, 2017)

Anywhere that's quiet and has lots of nice scenery.

Mountains and rivers are preferred but regular woods are fine too.

Should at least be somewhat convenient and not totally outside of society.

Generally cool temperature.

Oh and some place affordable. 

For me of course but if I ever have a family then I don't want them to end up stuck somewhere they fucking hate because it's too damn expensive. 

There's tons of place in the US like that.

The only states I say fuck no to are California and Florida.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Anywhere that's quiet and has lots of nice scenery.
> 
> Mountains and rivers are preferred but regular woods are fine too.
> 
> ...



yea pretty much the same
tho my perfectly ideal life is one of a hermit in total seclusion but i lack the survival skills and don't see how such an existence is sustainable or permissible in modern society

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoJo (Jul 31, 2017)

wad i wanna be your roommate


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 31, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> yea pretty much the same
> tho my perfectly ideal life is one of a hermit in total seclusion but i lack the survival skills and don't see how such an existence is sustainable or permissible in modern society



I considered the hermit thing a few times but... Even taking the organs out of a whole chicken grosses me out, I could hardly remove the organs from a freshly killed animal and peel the skin off myself.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 31, 2017)

No place


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

JoJo said:


> wad i wanna be your roommate



im told im pretty good
other than the random yelling 



Nep Nep said:


> I considered the hermit thing a few times but... Even taking the organs out of a whole chicken grosses me out, I could hardly remove the organs from a freshly killed animal and peel the skin off myself.



become a hermit somewhere that you can sustain healthy protein intake while remaining vegetarian


----------



## JoJo (Jul 31, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> im told im pretty good
> other than the random yelling


>security guard and beefy irl. so you attacc and protecc
>has money to fund his philanthropy of gamer girls
>dank af memes

I see no downside to living with you tbh :thinking:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

JoJo said:


> >security guard and beefy irl. so you attacc and protecc
> >has money to fund his philanthropy of gamer girls
> >dank af memes
> 
> I see no downside to living with you tbh :thinking:



i haven't done security in some years 

im a driver now


----------



## JoJo (Jul 31, 2017)

Like an Uber Driver?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 31, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> become a hermit somewhere that you can sustain healthy protein intake while remaining vegetarian



I couldn't give up meat if I tried. 

The chicken thing grosses me out but I still get up in there and rip those organs out, worth it for roasted chicken.


----------

